# holster for 22a



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

trying to find a holster for a s&w22a with a 5.5 barrel.any ideas? i don't always have it mounted but i shoot it with a red dot as well.so any help will be helpfull. thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone asked about a Beretta Neos holster a while back.

For these type of 22s - U will probably have to find a generic, nylon Uncle Mike's holster - they make some based on barrel lengths.

I have a local shop that carries uncle mike's stuff. I've gone in and asked permission to bring my gun in to try out holsters before. Give that a shot to find 1 that fits before U buy it.


----------

